# Electronics engineer in It can I get assesment through Engineers Australia



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am an Electronics engineer and have about 6 years experience in IT. Can I get assesment done through Engineers Australia?

karthick


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can and would probably fail. They would be looking for Engineering work and if you're doing IT unless you're designing chips (Computer Engineering) it is unlikely they'll give you a pass. If you are applying on a IT skill code then the ACS is more appropriate and the RPL pathway.



Kart1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electronics engineer and have about 6 years experience in IT. Can I get assesment done through Engineers Australia?
> 
> karthick


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Friend,
No need to worry, I am also a Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics) from Mumbai University and at the time of applying to ACS had 4 years of IT experience and the degree is of 4 years(not diploma,which is an ASSOCIATE DEGREE), and have cleared the ACS assessment successfuly twice.
ACS will give you positive result, if ur syllabus shows enough of ICT content and ur present work is in core IT.

I had sent a detailed syllabus of my Bachelor's degree (from SEM1 to SEM8) which was not less than 150 pages.
They will consider the subjects related to ICT and Computing, to just mention a few I had
1. Mathematics(for 5 SEMs)
2. VLSI (2 SEMS)
3. Wireless Communication
4. Microwave and Fibre optic Communication
5. ECAD (2 SEMS)
6. Filter Theory
7. Numerical Techniques
6. Computer Organisation
7. Microprocessors & Microcontrollers (2 SEMs)
8. UNIX, C,C++ (2 SEMs)
9. Digital Design (2 SEMs)
10. Robotics
11. Basics of Communication Engineering
12. Continous Signals & Systems
13. Project (Based on micro Controllers/Processors, Verilog,VHDL and Assembly Language Programming)
All these are much more related to ICT and many more(which I am unable to recollect) :confused2:

A skill assessment body should be decided on ur current profession, if u are into IT you have to nominate some occupation in IT only and for IT only ACS is the concerned authority.

Best of luck for ur application, u will clear it with ease. Hope this post solves ur queries 



Kart1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electronics engineer and have about 6 years experience in IT. Can I get assesment done through Engineers Australia?
> 
> karthick


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

If he has a rich ICT content and his Electronics Engineering degree is of 4 years full-time he can go through the Group A route without any risk. 



amaslam said:


> You can and would probably fail. They would be looking for Engineering work and if you're doing IT unless you're designing chips (Computer Engineering) it is unlikely they'll give you a pass. If you are applying on a IT skill code then the ACS is more appropriate and the RPL pathway.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

And will this AC app of Electronics Engineer and with IT (Software) Experience go as normal SKILLS aspplication or as an RPL Application?

This confusion is killing me .... :noidea:



Gaurav said:


> If he has a rich ICT content and his Electronics Engineering degree is of 4 years full-time he can go through the Group A route without any risk.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electronics engineer and have about 6 years experience in IT. Can I get assesment done through Engineers Australia?
> 
> karthick


Wanna share something:
Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
Specially this reply is to clear few things :
1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
2) SAP consultants (specially functionals or techno functionals) or datawarehouse consultants can very well apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Many people were confused about it including me---
3) If you are unable to get reference from colleague or Company in some cases--Just write everything on a 50 rupees stamp paper and provide some supporting documents with it--Everything would be fine and acceptable----

Please let me know if someone has any Questions if I can help----


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Wanna share something:
> Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
> Specially this reply is to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


congrats baljinsi...

great news for you....and I have a similar profile so it gives me too a ray of hope....

what group do you finally qualify for?..Group A?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> congrats baljinsi...
> 
> great news for you....and I have a similar profile so it gives me too a ray of hope....
> 
> what group do you finally qualify for?..Group A?




Thanks Aarkay, Yes I qualify ACS PIM3, GROUP-A requirements. I have overall 4 Years of SAP as well as total IT experience. I have read few of the applicants with 2 years of experience have also got positive assessment.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a question for ACS: on final submission of online application, the website says send -* "A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number."*

The 3 page application record that is printed out does not have any particular column to sign it - shall I just simply sign it anywhere at the end? Those who must have recently filed with ACS must have seen this. Kindly tell me where do I need to sign the application record?

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> I have a question for ACS: on final submission of online application, the website says send -* "A copy of the signed online ‘application record’ and the email acknowledgement with the reference number."*
> 
> The 3 page application record that is printed out does not have any particular column to sign it - shall I just simply sign it anywhere at the end? Those who must have recently filed with ACS must have seen this. Kindly tell me where do I need to sign the application record?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Frankly speaking I forgot what I had done....But One thing is sure that you should definitely sign on last page after payment option. I would also suggest to sign on every page at bottom....
Also remeber it's good to sign on every page of any print out (Of resume or cover letter etc.) with a Blue pen ..which is not onto a legal stamp paper---And do not get it notorized because that looks weired. This is my personal suggestion.

-Baljinsi


----------



## expatthiru (Apr 23, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Wanna share something:
> Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
> Specially this reply is to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


 Dear Balaji, Thanks for the hints.

A question please Regarding #1. Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....

To Obtain ACS Approval, How many years of experience to be supported with documents to ACS in case of "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG". 

Advance Thanks Balaji.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

expatthiru said:


> Dear Balaji, Thanks for the hints.
> 
> A question please Regarding #1. Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> 
> ...


I am Baljinsi or you can call me Balji please....

According to my understanding, with a recent clause ,2 Years of expereince is sufficient if You have studied one or two subjects during your EC engineering highly similar to your current occupation. Otherwise you need 4 Years of exp.
Let me know your subjects and your current skills--I can try to give my assumptions--Rest is your luck and inteliigence while preparing your "Duties documents".

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## expatthiru (Apr 23, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> I am Baljinsi or you can call me Balji please....
> 
> According to my understanding, with a recent clause ,2 Years of expereince is sufficient if You have studied one or two subjects during your EC engineering highly similar to your current occupation. Otherwise you need 4 Years of exp.
> Let me know your subjects and your current skills--I can try to give my assumptions--Rest is your luck and inteliigence while preparing your "Duties documents".
> ...


Dear Baljinsi,

Thanks. I have all 4 years docs handy. Was worrying if need to go back to my X employers for more than 5, 6 years of document (Few months payslips are missing). For last 4 years i have all the docs.... 


Thanks .


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

expatthiru said:


> Dear Baljinsi,
> 
> Thanks. I have all 4 years docs handy. Was worrying if need to go back to my X employers for more than 5, 6 years of document (Few months payslips are missing). For last 4 years i have all the docs....
> 
> ...


Kewl--Best of luck, Though 4 Years are sufficient.

Send the Reliving letters only + Affedevit for previous years. If they assess it, it's good--otherwise they wud just mention "Not assessible". Getting 5+ years assessment is good as that will be useful during your application to DIAC where they have a clause of special points if someone has 5+ years of exp.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello expats,

I am also an Electronics and Communication Engineer with experience in IT and 4 years of experience as software developer. I am reviving the old thread as i wish to know that even now i.e. with skill select I can directly apply to ACs without going through RPL route. Has anyone done the same in recent past. Please help guys as I confused with this and even the immigration consultants are not aware about it. Pls help senior members. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

Please expats....do reply..I am very confused


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

sonie said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I am also an Electronics and Communication Engineer with experience in IT and 4 years of experience as software developer. I am reviving the old thread as i wish to know that even now i.e. with skill select I can directly apply to ACs without going through RPL route. Has anyone done the same in recent past. Please help guys as I confused with this and even the immigration consultants are not aware about it. Pls help senior members.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonie,

I am also ECE with 6 years IT experience. I applied through the RPL process and got positive. But in your ece you have IT subjects (more tan 35%) of the curriculum you can apply withouth RPL. But again if the ACS feels that some subjects are not satisfactory you may get negative. It is safe to apply through RPL.

Kart


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a BE in 'Telecommunication Engineering' from VTU, Belgaum, Karnataka. Does this qualify as a ICT qualification ? I did see a number of folks mentioning ECE (electronics and communication) as an accepted ICT degree. TE is an off shoot of ECE with identical subjects till 4th semester.

From the look of it, I think the course does have sufficient ICT subjects. However I cannot say for sure. Will be helpful if someone with a similar qualification can comment on this.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> I have a BE in 'Telecommunication Engineering' from VTU, Belgaum, Karnataka. Does this qualify as a ICT qualification ? I did see a number of folks mentioning ECE (electronics and communication) as an accepted ICT degree. TE is an off shoot of ECE with identical subjects till 4th semester.
> 
> From the look of it, I think the course does have sufficient ICT subjects. However I cannot say for sure. Will be helpful if someone with a similar qualification can comment on this.


My degree was evaluated to 'AQF Bachelor's Degree with major in computing'. From this I can conclude that for certain non - computer engineering streams what matters is the course content. In general, ECE & TE are considered as ICT Major by ACS.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi I am a recent ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION GRADUATE(4 years) with only 4 months of IT experience as a developer. I am doing masters of engineering with network systems and telecommunications.

Engineering
1st sem
Engineering Chemistry
Engineering Mathematics- 1
Communication skills
Basic Electrical Engineering
Basic Electronics
Engineering Graphics

2nd sem
Engineering Physics
Engineering Mathematics- 1
Engineering Mechanics
Basic Mechanical Engineering
Basic Civil Engineering
Basic Computer Programming [Practical examination]

3rd sem
Engineering Mathematics- 3
Energy Environment Ethics and Society
Electronics Instrument
Electronic Devices
Network Analysis
Computer Programming java [Practical examination]

4th sem
Computer System Organization [cleared in second attempt]
Control Systems
Digital Electronics
Electronic Circuits
Analog Communication
Software Lab- 1 [Practical examination icluded C++ , MATLAB]

5th sem
Voice Communication
Electro-Magnetic Theory
Digital Communication
Microprocessor, Microcontroller and Embedded Systems [cleared in second attempt]
CMOS VLSI Design
Software Lab2 - [practical examination based on VHDL and .NET]

6th sem
Data Communication and Networks
Cellular Mobile Communication
Digital Signal Processing
Microwave Engineering
Communication Network and Transmission Lines
Minor Project

7th sem
Optical Communication
Antenna and Wave Propagation
TV and Radar Engineering
Major Project [Planning and Literature]
Industrial Training
Wireless Communication
Satellite Communication

8th sem
Advanced Communication Systems
CMOS Circuit Design
Nano Electronics
Major Project
Principal of Management and Managerial Economics

Both the projects had micro controller codingwith 'embedded C'
Industrial Training was telecommunication based !

1)Do I qualify as ICT major or I will have to go via RPL?

At masters level i am taking these from australian university...

Semester 1
Networks and Switching 
Network Administration
Introduction to Network Programming
Advanced Switching 

Semester 2
Internetworking Technology
Enterprise Network Server Administration
Network Computing
Wireless Communications Techniques

Semester 3
Design and Management of Networks 
Mobile and Personal Networking
Troubleshooting IP Networks
Secure Remote Access Networks

Semester 4
Professional Issues in IT
Professional Project
Advanced Routing
Secure Networks

Certifications : CCNA and CCNP

2)Post Masters .. I am going to take up a 1 year professional year by ACS . According to the new rules post 15 jan 2014 ; recent ICT graduates from australia with no work experience can take up a professional year and thus have a positive skills assessment by ACS . Is this true or I am wrongly informed ?

3) I want to apply as ANZSCO 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
but i think i will fail and will get ANZSCO 263112 Netwrok Administrator as my nominated occupation. What do you think ?

Seniors Please help !


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Shank_Lucifer said:


> 1)Do I qualify as ICT major or I will have to go via RPL?


I think your degree might qualify as ICT major. If not, it will be at least ICT minor. No need to go through RPL.

The requirement for your degree to get assessed as an ICT major is that, it should contain at least 30% ICT subjects.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> 2)Post Masters .. I am going to take up a 1 year professional year by ACS . According to the new rules post 15 jan 2014 ; recent ICT graduates from australia with no work experience can take up a professional year and thus have a positive skills assessment by ACS . Is this true or I am wrongly informed ?


That's correct. However, I'm not sure why you are going through ACS?? A better choice in my opinion would be to go through EA and get assessed as a Telecommunications Engineer. In that case, you don't need to finish your masters nor you need to wait one year after you finish your studies to get an positive assessment. You can apply for it NOW.



Shank_Lucifer said:


> 3) I want to apply as ANZSCO 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


Why?



Shank_Lucifer said:


> but i think i will fail and will get ANZSCO 263112 Netwrok Administrator as my nominated occupation. What do you think ?
> 
> Seniors Please help !


No, you will not fail provided that you fulfill other requirements (Work experience). However, I strongly suggest you to get your assessment through EA.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Need help for calculating ICT major/minor*

Hi Friends, 

I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

1. june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
2. 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

3.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?
4.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
5.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be consider as 3 months exp so that i can put my experience as 9 years and can claim 10 points even if they deduct 4 years. 
6. How to calculate 25% ICT content as ICT major - how many subjects in computers to derive 25% ICT content as ICT major so that 2 years will be deducted.


----------



## Malla (Aug 5, 2017)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months
> 
> ...


What was result of the assessment? How many years did you lose from your experience?


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

The Result of assessment is positive and I lost 4 yrs from my experience.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

We cant do anything here as I understand if your studies are closely related to your work, they deduct 2 yrs and your subjects are slightly relevant to your work, they will deduct 4 yrs and totally irrelevant, they will deduct 6 yrs. 

Even if you do RPL, they are not bothered about it, I guess. Because one of my friend who did RPL even for him they deducted 6 yrs as his degree is not relevant to the work he is doing.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ShoAmar said:


> We cant do anything here as I understand if your studies are closely related to your work, they deduct 2 yrs and your subjects are slightly relevant to your work, they will deduct 4 yrs and totally irrelevant, they will deduct 6 yrs.
> 
> Even if you do RPL, they are not bothered about it, I guess. Because one of my friend who did RPL even for him they deducted 6 yrs as his degree is not relevant to the work he is doing.


If I have less than 4 years with Bachelors in EEE, will i be assessed as positive ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## anks.rawat (May 28, 2017)

*Qualification is different from the current role and resposibilities*

Hello Everyone,

I did my B.E. in Food Processing Technology.
I have worked for last 8 years in Production department of different FMCG companies. 4 years in Food industry and then promoted to production manager but in non Food company yet FMCG industry.

My skill Production Engineer requires assessment from Engineers Australia.

I need your suggestions if the assessment body (EA) will consider this profile or not?

Kindly let me know for further details regarding my query.

thanks in advance.


----------

